# Your kidding right?



## Sowlhowl (Aug 4, 2014)

As I stated in my first post here, we are currently waiting to pick up our GSD pup. We are excited and anxious to meet her as I have felt lost without a shepherd in my home. I've been around German shepherds all my life and of course the first dog I had that was my very own was a shepherd. Her name was Cheyenne and at the age of 17 two years ago, she went to sleep in the middle of the night and didn't wake up. It took me a while to decide to get another GSD because I was heartbroken over losing her. She was my baby and we did everything together. Well apparently my husband decided 2 gsd's wouldn't be bad right? A coworker was rehoming his 1 and a half year old boy and hubby bit. He brought him home without saying a word to me. Now again, I love shepherd but our pup comes home in two weeks!

This guy is a gorgeous Black and Tan, seems sweet but a bit nervous (understandable under te circumstances) and I know we won't know his true personality for at least a month as he settles into our home. I told my husband, knowing this that he would be the main handler of this dog because I will already have my hands full with the pup but that I would help him out if needed but there's a problem. Dobi has attached himself to me. He is like the shadow I didn't ask for. I could kill my husband, strangle him because I don't know anything about this dogs history or what to expect, that being said I need some advice.

How do I go about working with this guy AND a 12 week old puppy? He is good around other dogs as we have a greyhound mix. He was a little nervous about her at first but as the day goes on he's been playing with er a little bit. He seems a little nervy and when I let him out potty he runs the fence constantly just runs along the fence. No barking or crying just a lot of running. He won't stop to pee or poo unless leashed. 

I have never worked with an adult german shepherd I haven't had since puppyhood so honestly I am a little nervous myself. Any advice on how to handle this situation would be great.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has some good ideas for managing a puppy and an adult dog http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...time-adult-dogs-lessens-puppy-owner-bond.html


----------

